# ALERT!! Be Advised about this Control Freak Jacob Tudela Coach!



## Control Freak

It's unfortunate for club experienced parents and experienced youth players that we have directors and coaches that create such an overly controlled environment and structure. The parents and youth that are here are mostly ignorant and first time club goers blinded by what this club is really offering for your child or you realize this offer and simply except this behavior and controlled culture. If you're looking for team chemistry and lots of other great benefits for your young player this is not the place for you! Jacob Tudela is a coward and will not speak on the phone or answer any soccer related questions about his club or take any constructive feedback or and small suggestions. I feel sorry for his staff and all the players on this team you might have a strong aggressive fast team but that's not going to do anything for the players this only benefits the youth soccer rankings on some website that the club benefits from wins. 

The club coaches at Tudela FC look for aggressive fast and loud players and ignores talented, disciplined, and skilled players. When you go to a try out it looks like the coach is just trying to find the attention demanding noisy puppies and that's it. I heard that one of the coaches was going to try and scout out young talent in inner city areas I'm sure they will be at US5 in norwalk and some other areas trying to lure young aggressive players there way. 

Jacob Tudela has a bad rap with letting go around 70 boy players and scaling his club down to an all girls club and has trouble with funding etc. Not too long ago all the boy players were told to go! He also has a bad rap with many different professional and non professional people in the soccer and futsal community that I'm well connected with. 

People please do not be fooled by the soccer rankings for example his girls 2007 team did win all their 25 total games except for a few and did make it to round of 16 but I can tell you it was done only by aggressive players pushing and fouling other teams. The wins and playing favorites, monkey business, and politic agendas will be the death of this futbol club. The sad thing is once the Recording of Red and Yellow Cards system is introduced these aggressive players will soon find out that they cannot play the same way they have been playing for years and some quit all together.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Control Freak said:


> It's unfortunate for club experienced parents and experienced youth players that we have directors and coaches that create such an overly controlled environment and structure. The parents and youth that are here are mostly ignorant and first time club goers blinded by what this club is really offering for your child or you realize this offer and simply except this behavior and controlled culture. If you're looking for team chemistry and lots of other great benefits for your young player this is not the place for you! Jacob Tudela is a coward and will not speak on the phone or answer any soccer related questions about his club or take any constructive feedback or and small suggestions. I feel sorry for his staff and all the players on this team you might have a strong aggressive fast team but that's not going to do anything for the players this only benefits the youth soccer rankings on some website that the club benefits from wins.
> 
> The club coaches at Tudela FC look for aggressive fast and loud players and ignores talented, disciplined, and skilled players. When you go to a try out it looks like the coach is just trying to find the attention demanding noisy puppies and that's it. I heard that one of the coaches was going to try and scout out young talent in inner city areas I'm sure they will be at US5 in norwalk and some other areas trying to lure young aggressive players there way.
> 
> Jacob Tudela has a bad rap with letting go around 70 boy players and scaling his club down to an all girls club and has trouble with funding etc. Not too long ago all the boy players were told to go! He also has a bad rap with many different professional and non professional people in the soccer and futsal community that I'm well connected with.
> 
> People please do not be fooled by the soccer rankings for example his girls 2007 team did win all their 25 total games except for a few and did make it to round of 16 but I can tell you it was done only by aggressive players pushing and fouling other teams. The wins and playing favorites, monkey business, and politic agendas will be the death of this futbol club. The sad thing is once the Recording of Red and Yellow Cards system is introduced these aggressive players will soon find out that they cannot play the same way they have been playing for years and some quit all together.


Dude!


----------



## Desert Hound

"constructive criticism or small suggestions"

Translated = I asked why my DD is not a starter and coach said she is not ready. 

Another possible translation = My DD is clearly the best scorer but the coach has her at the CB position. When I suggest he is wrong, the coach continues to play her at a position that is beneath her ability.


----------



## espola

Desert Hound said:


> "constructive criticism or small suggestions"
> 
> Translated = I asked why my DD is not a starter and coach said she is not ready.
> 
> Another possible translation = My DD is clearly the best scorer but the coach has her at the CB position. When I suggest he is wrong, the coach continues to play her at a position that is beneath her ability.


CB is one of the most important positions on a strong team.


----------



## Control Freak

@espola and @Desert Hound.. Nope that's not the case we were on roster and my kid is not going to play in this environment with these people.


----------



## espola

Control Freak said:


> @espola and @Desert Hound.. Nope that's not the case we were on roster and my kid is not going to play in this environment with these people.


CB is not one of the most important positions?  I fear I have been misinformed.


----------



## Control Freak

toucan said:


> I am not affiliated with Tudela FC, but I know their G2007 team well.  My team has played it twice, losing both times.  I have seen it play on two other occasions, and I have personally coached some of their players in the past.  It is a talented and well-coached team that has earned my respect.  Their players may play some hard, aggressive soccer, but they don't play dirty soccer.


Yes agreed it's not dirty just hard and aggressive..


----------



## Desert Hound

espola said:


> CB is one of the most important positions on a strong team.


Oh I know. My DD plays D. She likes playing D and if she is happy I am happy.


----------



## ajaxahi

Control Freak said:


> It's unfortunate for club experienced parents and experienced youth players that we have directors and coaches that create such an overly controlled environment and structure. The parents and youth that are here are mostly ignorant and first time club goers blinded by what this club is really offering for your child or you realize this offer and simply except this behavior and controlled culture. If you're looking for team chemistry and lots of other great benefits for your young player this is not the place for you! Jacob Tudela is a coward and will not speak on the phone or answer any soccer related questions about his club or take any constructive feedback or and small suggestions. I feel sorry for his staff and all the players on this team you might have a strong aggressive fast team but that's not going to do anything for the players this only benefits the youth soccer rankings on some website that the club benefits from wins.
> 
> The club coaches at Tudela FC look for aggressive fast and loud players and ignores talented, disciplined, and skilled players. When you go to a try out it looks like the coach is just trying to find the attention demanding noisy puppies and that's it. I heard that one of the coaches was going to try and scout out young talent in inner city areas I'm sure they will be at US5 in norwalk and some other areas trying to lure young aggressive players there way.
> 
> Jacob Tudela has a bad rap with letting go around 70 boy players and scaling his club down to an all girls club and has trouble with funding etc. Not too long ago all the boy players were told to go! He also has a bad rap with many different professional and non professional people in the soccer and futsal community that I'm well connected with.
> 
> People please do not be fooled by the soccer rankings for example his girls 2007 team did win all their 25 total games except for a few and did make it to round of 16 but I can tell you it was done only by aggressive players pushing and fouling other teams. The wins and playing favorites, monkey business, and politic agendas will be the death of this futbol club. The sad thing is once the Recording of Red and Yellow Cards system is introduced these aggressive players will soon find out that they cannot play the same way they have been playing for years and some quit all together.


Man, so many things wrong about this rambling mess of a first-time post. You say you are “experienced” but seem surprised that a club soccer DOC isn’t interested in hearing parent “suggestions.” Any experienced club soccer parent knows their job is to drive their player to practice and give them love and support. That’s it. Not to help run the team or club.

You complain about recruiting aggressive players from the “inner city” (not touching that one!) but then admit later that they actually don’t play dirty, just hard and aggressive. Any experienced club soccer parent knows that players that go hard and aggressive are highly valued and every successful club team I’ve ever seen is full of them. And to suggest that Tudela only cares about aggressive players is ridiculous. His teams spend more time on skills work and creative play than most other clubs in SoCal.

Tudela’s teams have built a reputation for being well-coached and playing good soccer, as well as providing opportunities to kids from all different socioeconomic backgrounds. I know many people with kids at TFC who are very happy there. You on the other hand sound new to club soccer, naive, and way too involved in your kid’s club soccer experience. I suggest instead of spending your time picking bones with coaches on a public forum, you calm down, find a good fit with a new club, and enjoy watching your daughter play. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## Kicker4Life

To expand on the above....why are you posting this in the GDA thread???  This Club is not a DA club...

In closing....sour grapes make for bad whine (spelling intentional)


----------



## Control Freak

ajaxahi said:


> Man, so many things wrong about this rambling mess of a first-time post. You say you are “experienced” but seem surprised that a club soccer DOC isn’t interested in hearing parent “suggestions.” Any experienced club soccer parent knows their job is to drive their player to practice and give them love and support. That’s it. Not to help run the team or club.
> 
> You complain about recruiting aggressive players from the “inner city” (not touching that one!) but then admit later that they actually don’t play dirty, just hard and aggressive. Any experienced club soccer parent knows that players that go hard and aggressive are highly valued and every successful club team I’ve ever seen is full of them. And to suggest that Tudela only cares about aggressive players is ridiculous. His teams spend more time on skills work and creative play than most other clubs in SoCal.
> 
> Tudela’s teams have built a reputation for being well-coached and playing good soccer, as well as providing opportunities to kids from all different socioeconomic backgrounds. I know many people with kids at TFC who are very happy there. You on the other hand sound new to club soccer, naive, and way too involved in your kid’s club soccer experience. I suggest instead of spending your time picking bones with coaches on a public forum, you calm down, find a good fit with a new club, and enjoy watching your daughter play. It will be over before you know it.


I actually never said they play dirty I said they are aggressive and the players on TFC foul kids by just going aggressive. I saw same kids fouling other kids left and right and there's no red or yellow cards so these kids just continue to foul and nothing happens to them no lesson learned.  I'm done and to each is own. I have no more to discuss.


----------



## Desert Hound

Control Freak said:


> I actually never said they play dirty I said they are aggressive and the players on TFC foul kids by just going aggressive. I saw same kids fouling other kids left and right and there's no red or yellow cards so these kids just continue to foul and nothing happens to them no lesson learned.  I'm done and to each is own. I have no more to discuss.


You sound like one of those parents that if the game is physical and your kid doesn't handle it well thinks every incident is a yellow or red. The game can be physical. Relax.


----------



## Livinthedream

Control Freak said:


> @espola and @Desert Hound.. Nope that's not the case we were on roster and my kid is not going to play in this environment with these people.


Sorry you're kid got cut...there's alway AYSO...they give goodie bags and you can be the coach


----------



## Control Freak

Livinthedream said:


> Sorry you're kid got cut...there's alway AYSO...they give goodie bags and you can be the coach


@Livinthedream, my kid did not get cut I got my kid cut for asking too many questions that the director did not want to answer and he cannot meet our requirements as a good coach and my kid actually liked the first few practices then she realized the bullshit when they were not being responsive and very quite and secretly putting us on some roster and we never signed any papers or talked about joining.. things were very strange.. so before I could say or do anything she did not want to continue anyhow... Most parents will not ask these questions because they are just too happy to have their kid get picked for some club soccer team and later have a terrible season and experience I know we have seen it and heard about it and have experience. I would personally like to speak with coach get full idea of what to expect before joining any USA Club Soccer the European style clubs seem to have the right idea that I have seen in some cases. First it's an investment in time and money and honestly is usually not worth the money my child has learned more from watching youtube and practicing on her own with passion. @Desert Hound, not the case but I just wish USA Club Soccer would implement cards early before the kids get used to pushing, shoving, pinching, and tripping I believe learning the game the proper way is much better sooner than later. Funny you mention AYSO and we have been on AYSO and Extra so I think in some cases AYSO could benefit kids more than the political agenda USA club soccer system.


----------



## Monkey

Control Freak said:


> @Livinthedream, my kid did not get cut I got my kid cut for asking too many questions that the director did not want to answer and he cannot meet our requirements as a good coach and my kid actually liked the first few practices then she realized the bullshit when they were not being responsive and very quite and secretly putting us on some roster and we never signed any papers or talked about joining.. things were very strange.. so before I could say or do anything she did not want to continue anyhow... Most parents will not ask these questions because they are just too happy to have their kid get picked for some club soccer team and later have a terrible season and experience I know we have seen it and heard about it and have experience. I would personally like to speak with coach get full idea of what to expect before joining any USA Club Soccer the European style clubs seem to have the right idea that I have seen in some cases. First it's an investment in time and money and honestly is usually not worth the money my child has learned more from watching youtube and practicing on her own with passion. @Desert Hound, not the case but I just wish USA Club Soccer would implement cards early before the kids get used to pushing, shoving, pinching, and tripping I believe learning the game the proper way is much better sooner than later. Funny you mention AYSO and we have been on AYSO and Extra so I think in some cases AYSO could benefit kids more than the political agenda USA club soccer system.


You should have quit when you were behind.


----------



## Projustice

The Coach at the AYSO Extra team you left, is waiting for you to call him back, and I'm sure your DD will have a wonderful experience going back there. Bottom line, Competitive Soccer isn't for every player and parent, Good Luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Control Freak said:


> It's unfortunate for club experienced parents and experienced youth players that we have directors and coaches that create such an overly controlled environment and structure. The parents and youth that are here are mostly ignorant and first time club goers blinded by what this club is really offering for your child or you realize this offer and simply except this behavior and controlled culture. If you're looking for team chemistry and lots of other great benefits for your young player this is not the place for you! Jacob Tudela is a coward .


CONTROL FREAK, the Alert should be on your blog.  How do you put ALERT as the starting word on this post.  The first thing I thought was, we have a coach that is abusing players, We have a club team that stole money,  A player got severely injured.        We all experience good coaches and bad coaches but you don't call them out like this unless it's something that has been significant enough to impact other parents and players.   I have news for you, the older they get, the more aggressive you need to play.     If the coach is berating kids and making lots of kids cry in the field all the time, then maybe you can warn others.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Doesn’t “Control Freak” say more about the poster than the DOC in question?


----------



## Control Freak

Basically looks like everyone on this thread just excepts garbage and political agendas and does not question anything pays the $3000 dollars not including gas and all other payments plus believes whatever the coach says or does just turns their cheek and holds their tongue when they question anything.. and is over joyed to be playing on some USA Club Soccer team. Good grief. I'm done. This Alert is the fact that Tudela is a control freak hence my username and what has happened at his club but you all here love you some Tudela so keep on being blinded by silly wins and what you like to call skill work! I don't see it from this club but like I said to each his own!


----------



## timbuck

Most coaches are some form of a control freak.  It’s takes a bit of control to manage athletic 11 year olds. And it takes more control to work work parents that all have different expectations of what should be happening.
The good news in so cal is there are a ton of options.  You just gotta find the control freak that fits you and your kid the best.


----------



## coachsamy

Control Freak said:


> Basically looks like everyone on this thread just excepts garbage and political agendas and does not question anything pays the $3000 dollars not including gas and all other payments plus believes whatever the coach says or does just turns their cheek and holds their tongue when they question anything.. and is over joyed to be playing on some USA Club Soccer team. Good grief. I'm done. This Alert is the fact that Tudela is a control freak hence my username and what has happened at his club but you all here love you some Tudela so keep on being blinded by silly wins and what you like to call skill work! I don't see it from this club but like I said to each his own!


Brah! I hate to break it out to you but Hope Solo disagrees with you! http://tudelafcla.com/hope-solo-tudela-fcla/


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

@Control Freak I am sorry you and your kid had a bad experience with Tudela.  I have come to the conclusion that if you are around long enough in youth sports you will have a story of your kid getting hurt/cut/mistreated/etc..., it just seems to be par for the course with youth sports.  Maybe you came on the forum to vent, maybe you came on the forum to offer a true warning of what you experienced, maybe you were hoping that others would confirm your thoughts about the coach/club.  But what is working against you is the following: 
1 - You are a brand new member and came out with the guns firing,
2 - You used the words "ignorant," "coward," "bad rap" and "I heard..." (you are going to get push back when you start name calling and spreading rumors),
3 - you made specific reference to a geographic area in a negative way (US5 @ Norwalk),
4 - you complained about the lack of yellow and red cards (most would argue that is isn't a foul until the ref calls it),
5 - you made the mistake of thinking that all of the posters care about rankings and specifically for a 2007 team (no one really cares about rankings - at least whats what we tell ourselves)
Most posters would/will:
1 - Encourage you to find the right coach (not club) for your kid,
2 - Be sympathetic to your kid's situation (if the rhetoric was toned down a little),
3 - Recommend you minimize the name calling & calling out specific geographic areas,
4-Wish your kid nothing but good luck and success in their soccer journey.

Good luck to you and your kid.  I hope you find the right coach and environment for her to thrive. Take a breath, and be very cautious of posting when you are mad (trust me).


----------



## LASTMAN14

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> @Control Freak I am sorry you and your kid had a bad experience with Tudela.  I have come to the conclusion that if you are around long enough in youth sports you will have a story of your kid getting hurt/cut/mistreated/etc..., it just seems to be par for the course with youth sports.  Maybe you came on the forum to vent, maybe you came on the forum to offer a true warning of what you experienced, maybe you were hoping that others would confirm your thoughts about the coach/club.  But what is working again you is the following:
> 1 - You are a brand new member and came out with the guns firing,
> 2 - You used the words "ignorant," "coward," "bad rap" and "I heard..." (you are going to get push back when you start name calling and spreading rumors),
> 3 - you made specific reference to a geographic area in a negative way (US5 @ Norwalk),
> 4 - you complained about the lack of yellow and red cards (most would argue that is isn't a foul until the ref calls it),
> 5 - you made the mistake in thinking that all of the posters care about rankings and specifically for a 2007 team (no one really cares about rankings - at least whats what we tell ourselves)
> Most posters would/will:
> 1 - Encourage you to find the right coach (not club) for your kid,
> 2 - Be sympathetic to your kid's situation (if the rhetoric was toned down a little),
> 3 - Recommend you minimize the name calling & calling out specific geographic areas,
> 4-Wish your kid nothing but good luck and success in their soccer journey.
> 
> Good luck to you and your kid.  I hope you find the right coach and environment for her to thrive. Take a breath, and be very cautious of posting when you are mad (trust me).


Dude! Deep!


----------



## LASTMAN14

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> @Control Freak I am sorry you and your kid had a bad experience with Tudela.  I have come to the conclusion that if you are around long enough in youth sports you will have a story of your kid getting hurt/cut/mistreated/etc..., it just seems to be par for the course with youth sports.  Maybe you came on the forum to vent, maybe you came on the forum to offer a true warning of what you experienced, maybe you were hoping that others would confirm your thoughts about the coach/club.  But what is working again you is the following:
> 1 - You are a brand new member and came out with the guns firing,
> 2 - You used the words "ignorant," "coward," "bad rap" and "I heard..." (you are going to get push back when you start name calling and spreading rumors),
> 3 - you made specific reference to a geographic area in a negative way (US5 @ Norwalk),
> 4 - you complained about the lack of yellow and red cards (most would argue that is isn't a foul until the ref calls it),
> 5 - you made the mistake in thinking that all of the posters care about rankings and specifically for a 2007 team (no one really cares about rankings - at least whats what we tell ourselves)
> Most posters would/will:
> 1 - Encourage you to find the right coach (not club) for your kid,
> 2 - Be sympathetic to your kid's situation (if the rhetoric was toned down a little),
> 3 - Recommend you minimize the name calling & calling out specific geographic areas,
> 4-Wish your kid nothing but good luck and success in their soccer journey.
> 
> Good luck to you and your kid.  I hope you find the right coach and environment for her to thrive. Take a breath, and be very cautious of posting when you are mad (trust me).


Great logic and well said.


----------



## C.A.M.

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> @Control Freak I am sorry you and your kid had a bad experience with Tudela.  I have come to the conclusion that if you are around long enough in youth sports you will have a story of your kid getting hurt/cut/mistreated/etc..., it just seems to be par for the course with youth sports.  Maybe you came on the forum to vent, maybe you came on the forum to offer a true warning of what you experienced, maybe you were hoping that others would confirm your thoughts about the coach/club.  But what is working against you is the following:
> 1 - You are a brand new member and came out with the guns firing,
> 2 - You used the words "ignorant," "coward," "bad rap" and "I heard..." (you are going to get push back when you start name calling and spreading rumors),
> 3 - you made specific reference to a geographic area in a negative way (US5 @ Norwalk),
> 4 - you complained about the lack of yellow and red cards (most would argue that is isn't a foul until the ref calls it),
> 5 - you made the mistake of thinking that all of the posters care about rankings and specifically for a 2007 team (no one really cares about rankings - at least whats what we tell ourselves)
> Most posters would/will:
> 1 - Encourage you to find the right coach (not club) for your kid,
> 2 - Be sympathetic to your kid's situation (if the rhetoric was toned down a little),
> 3 - Recommend you minimize the name calling & calling out specific geographic areas,
> 4-Wish your kid nothing but good luck and success in their soccer journey.
> 
> Good luck to you and your kid.  I hope you find the right coach and environment for her to thrive. Take a breath, and be very cautious of posting when you are mad (trust me).



Short version.... GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN!!!!!


----------



## HaveFun

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> @Control Freak I am sorry you and your kid had a bad experience with Tudela.  I have come to the conclusion that if you are around long enough in youth sports you will have a story of your kid getting hurt/cut/mistreated/etc..., it just seems to be par for the course with youth sports.  Maybe you came on the forum to vent, maybe you came on the forum to offer a true warning of what you experienced, maybe you were hoping that others would confirm your thoughts about the coach/club.  But what is working against you is the following:
> 1 - You are a brand new member and came out with the guns firing,
> 2 - You used the words "ignorant," "coward," "bad rap" and "I heard..." (you are going to get push back when you start name calling and spreading rumors),
> 3 - you made specific reference to a geographic area in a negative way (US5 @ Norwalk),
> 4 - you complained about the lack of yellow and red cards (most would argue that is isn't a foul until the ref calls it),
> 5 - you made the mistake of thinking that all of the posters care about rankings and specifically for a 2007 team (no one really cares about rankings - at least whats what we tell ourselves)
> Most posters would/will:
> 1 - Encourage you to find the right coach (not club) for your kid,
> 2 - Be sympathetic to your kid's situation (if the rhetoric was toned down a little),
> 3 - Recommend you minimize the name calling & calling out specific geographic areas,
> 4-Wish your kid nothing but good luck and success in their soccer journey.
> 
> Good luck to you and your kid.  I hope you find the right coach and environment for her to thrive. Take a breath, and be very cautious of posting when you are mad (trust me).


Well said....

But being new to the board I have to ask. Do people really get this worked up over a u-11 team? SMH they are 10 and 11 year old little girls. There will not be quality soccer played at this age and certainly not at this level....... Move on and be more concerned about your kid having fun.


----------



## C.A.M.

Riled up at U11?  They are calm and matured in comparison to U8. I'm not joking.


----------



## HaveFun

C.A.M. said:


> Riled up at U11?  They are calm and matured in comparison to U8. I'm not joking.


That's so sad..... 
Oh and why is this in the DA forum?


----------



## C.A.M.

HaveFun said:


> That's so sad.....
> Oh and why is this in the DA forum?


No clue. Not sure if there is a moderator her to move it.


----------



## Josep

It’s 10 months.   Go to a new club next season. Problem solved.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Josep said:


> It’s 10 months.   Go to a new club next season. Problem solved.


Next season??  His whole rant is because:


Control Freak said:


> @Livinthedream, my kid did not get cut I got my kid cut for asking too many questions.....


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Control Freak said:


> @Livinthedream, my kid did not get cut I got my kid cut for asking too many questions


ALERT!!  Your kid will get cut if you being a pain in the ass outweighs the contribution that your kid brings to the team.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

rainbow_unicorn said:


> ALERT!!  Your kid will get cut if you being a pain in the ass outweighs the contribution that your kid brings to the team.


True in every life situation.


----------



## Josep

Kicker4Life said:


> Next season??  His whole rant is because:


Yeah you move on is my point.  This is like a stoplight in the gridlock of soccer traffic.


----------



## Kicker4Life

rainbow_unicorn said:


> ALERT!!  Your kid will get cut if you being a pain in the ass outweighs the contribution that your kid brings to the team.


Sounds like they nipped it I n the bud!


----------



## HaveFun

rainbow_unicorn said:


> ALERT!!  Your kid will get cut if you being a pain in the ass outweighs the contribution that your kid brings to the team.


In the coaching world there is a formula for this.
T<PI=C

Talent<ParentIssues=Cut


----------



## KJR

Control Freak said:


> @espola and @Desert Hound.. Nope that's not the case we were on roster and my kid is not going to play in this environment with these people.


I was made aware of this thread this morning and had decided to ignore it; the community weighed in quickly and accurately. But I did want to put something on the record. I'll show you the courtesy that you didn't show Jacob and not share your real name on this forum, or the text of your email of "Futbol Club Desires and Expectations" that prompted an internal discussion about whether you would be a good fit for our club.

We're a new club, built on principles of great soccer, empowering girls, diversity, and inclusiveness; and over all of that, trying to do things "the right way." Now that last bit means something different to everyone, but for us it's usually about going for as much integrity and as little drama as possible. That applies to our coaches and players, but also (because they are an intrinsic part of the youth sports equation) to our parents. It seemed very clear from your initial email that you would have trouble meeting those expectations, and further due diligence (talking to parents at prior clubs you had been a part of) confirmed that.

Jacob communicated that you as politely as possible, respectful of the fact that your... enthusiasm came from a good place: you love your daughter. I get it; I love mine. You made another appeal; it was, again, politely turned down. I'm sorry you felt that the Director was then obligated to get on the phone with you to explain something that you clearly wouldn't accept or understand.

A lot of people would have left it at that. You chose to open an anonymous account and post lies (libel, technically) on a message board. Again, fortunately, this is a pretty savvy crowd, and even the folks who don't know Jacob or our club got a sense of what really went down. But here's the thing: what you did showed a lot of drama and not much integrity. So I still feel very comfortable with our decision.

I also feel sympathy for your daughter, who I'm sure is a fantastic kid, who has no idea what opportunities her (well-intentioned) dad is costing her. Before you fire off the inevitable hit job on me, you may want to take a beat and think about that. Best of luck to you and to her.

Kirk


----------



## LASTMAN14

KJR said:


> I was made aware of this thread this morning and had decided to ignore it; the community weighed in quickly and accurately. But I did want to put something on the record. I'll show you the courtesy that you didn't show Jacob and not share your real name on this forum, or the text of your email of "Futbol Club Desires and Expectations" that prompted an internal discussion about whether you would be a good fit for our club.
> 
> We're a new club, built on principles of great soccer, empowering girls, diversity, and inclusiveness; and over all of that, trying to do things "the right way." Now that last bit means something different to everyone, but for us it's usually about going for as much integrity and as little drama as possible. That applies to our coaches and players, but also (because they are an intrinsic part of the youth sports equation) to our parents. It seemed very clear from your initial email that you would have trouble meeting those expectations, and further due diligence (talking to parents at prior clubs you had been a part of) confirmed that.
> 
> Jacob communicated that you as politely as possible, respectful of the fact that your... enthusiasm came from a good place: you love your daughter. I get it; I love mine. You made another appeal; it was, again, politely turned down. I'm sorry you felt that the Director was then obligated to get on the phone with you to explain something that you clearly wouldn't accept or understand.
> 
> A lot of people would have left it at that. You chose to open an anonymous account and post lies (libel, technically) on a message board. Again, fortunately, this is a pretty savvy crowd, and even the folks who don't know Jacob or our club got a sense of what really went down. But here's the thing: what you did showed a lot of drama and not much integrity. So I still feel very comfortable with our decision.
> 
> I also feel sympathy for your daughter, who I'm sure is a fantastic kid, who has no idea what opportunities her (well-intentioned) dad is costing her. Before you fire off the inevitable hit job on me, you may want to take a beat and think about that. Best of luck to you and to her.
> 
> Kirk


Dam!


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dam!


Oh forgot, Dude!


----------



## LASTMAN14

KJR- thanks for the clarification of this matter. The voice of reason emerged. Though I was curious when you were going to step in.


----------



## outside!

LASTMAN14 said:


> Oh forgot, Dude!


Don't Call Me Dude.


----------



## Soccer43

Control Freak - We have all been there - worked up about a coach or club or DOC and often with legitimate complaints.  But then you have families and players down the sideline are loving the coach and the club.  You have to take a few deep breaths, do some yoga, look for the annoying coach and club that fits for your DD and you as a parent, then sit back and let her play.  It is often best to move on to an environment that you like and fits for you rather than doing battle.  Your daughter will be happier and progress in her skills and development.  As many have said on this forum, it will be over before you know it and you don't want to look back with regret about not having enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Kicker4Life

“Futbol Club Desires and Expectations"

Just wanted to leave that one out in the open......{I admit, I hope @controlfreak fires back and we get to see the body of said email/text.....it’s a rainy day and the entertainment value would be priceless}


----------



## LASTMAN14

outside! said:


> Don't Call Me Dude.


Dude, sorry!


----------



## Deadpoolscores!

KJR said:


> I was made aware of this thread this morning and had decided to ignore it; the community weighed in quickly and accurately. But I did want to put something on the record. I'll show you the courtesy that you didn't show Jacob and not share your real name on this forum, or the text of your email of "Futbol Club Desires and Expectations" that prompted an internal discussion about whether you would be a good fit for our club.
> 
> We're a new club, built on principles of great soccer, empowering girls, diversity, and inclusiveness; and over all of that, trying to do things "the right way." Now that last bit means something different to everyone, but for us it's usually about going for as much integrity and as little drama as possible. That applies to our coaches and players, but also (because they are an intrinsic part of the youth sports equation) to our parents. It seemed very clear from your initial email that you would have trouble meeting those expectations, and further due diligence (talking to parents at prior clubs you had been a part of) confirmed that.
> 
> Jacob communicated that you as politely as possible, respectful of the fact that your... enthusiasm came from a good place: you love your daughter. I get it; I love mine. You made another appeal; it was, again, politely turned down. I'm sorry you felt that the Director was then obligated to get on the phone with you to explain something that you clearly wouldn't accept or understand.
> 
> A lot of people would have left it at that. You chose to open an anonymous account and post lies (libel, technically) on a message board. Again, fortunately, this is a pretty savvy crowd, and even the folks who don't know Jacob or our club got a sense of what really went down. But here's the thing: what you did showed a lot of drama and not much integrity. So I still feel very comfortable with our decision.
> 
> I also feel sympathy for your daughter, who I'm sure is a fantastic kid, who has no idea what opportunities her (well-intentioned) dad is costing her. Before you fire off the inevitable hit job on me, you may want to take a beat and think about that. Best of luck to you and to her.
> 
> Kirk


Oh snap!!!


----------



## Stewart Pitt

Control Freak, I'm with you!

Soccer is a sport where players can excel without being fast and aggressive. After all, a good coach can teach speed and personality. On the other hand, it is difficult for a coach to teach skills, which are best learned in the backyard or with a private trainer.

So it's deplorable that Tudela would pick up low income, inner city kids who have no backyard or a private trainer.  And he does so at the detriment of funding!? The top priority of American club soccer has always been economic gain, and therefore enjoyed by kids who can afford it. Fortunately for you, there are several clubs around you that do appreciate the importance of the dollar and will happily place your child on one of their teams.

What Jacob Tudela is doing is downright un-American in a country where the best youth soccer emerges from privileged communities. It's almost like he's trying to throw a monkey wrench in the system of U.S. Soccer, which is universally accepted as unequivocally, the best in the world!

-Stu Pitt


----------



## LASTMAN14

Dam, Stu Pitt! That’s frickin funny!


----------



## Stewart Pitt

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dam, Stu Pitt! That’s frickin funny!


Just speaking the truth as evidenced by the two most decorated players in the world: Christopher Ronaldo and Leon Messi - both products of U.S. Soccer! Actually, not sure whether it was U.S. Soccer or YouTube...


----------



## KJR

toucan said:


> Do not believe the false narrative about Tudela FC's willingness to take in "the poor."  There are surely a few "inner city" families playing with financial assistance, but that can be said of all clubs.  I personally know 15-20 families in the Club.  Most all of those families live in *very* privileged neighborhoods, are *very* well-off, and pay *very* high club fees.  I do not know of a single family in the Club who is struggling financially, and I seriously doubt that there are more than a handful.  For those few families with severe financial need, the scholarships are not "free."  I am told that those families are expected to "earn" their scholarships by participating in fundraising events, such as having their kids sell lemonade on the street.
> 
> All clubs must be financially responsible, or they will not survive.  I'm not saying there is anything wrong with expecting families to earn their scholarships.  What I am saying is that Tudela FC is no better than others when it comes to offering its services to "the poor."


Man, you people are killing my weekend.

I don't know who you are, but take issue with your false representation of our club. We don't claim to be better than anyone, but 30% of our players receive financial assistance; that's a lot more than "a few" or "a handful," and I doubt many other clubs can match it. Our "very high club fees" are in line with other clubs in SoCal. And no one has to "earn" scholarships by selling lemonade on the street -- one of our sponsors donates cold press coffee, and we make stands available for our teams to use in order to raise money for team fees (tournaments, refs, travel), which I'll assume you know are separate from club fees. Most of our players, including my daughter, have done at least one shift at a coffee stand. For the girls, it's about bonding and representing their club. For families who feel a greater financial burden, though, the money raised from those stands has been a huge help; they don't need you to be patronizingly outraged on their behalf.

We have no problem with families who can afford the full fees -- and yes, we have a lot who are comfortably able to do so. They're great families with great kids. We could make a lot more money if we just pulled from those neighborhoods, if we didn't reach out to underserved communities and bring in girls who are too often left behind by the club system. But those are _also_ great families with great kids.

We want them all. We want to make our playing field as level as we can. It puts a bigger financial burden on us as a club, but it's what we're about, and as the club President I'll get on a soapbox any day (or a Sunday night) to defend our project.

'Night, everyone!


----------



## FilpoFutbol9

toucan said:


> Do not believe the false narrative about Tudela FC's willingness to take in "the poor."  There are surely a few "inner city" families playing with financial assistance, but that can be said of all clubs.  I personally know 15-20 families in the Club.  Most all of those families live in *very* privileged neighborhoods, are *very* well-off, and pay *very* high club fees.  I do not know of a single family in the Club who is struggling financially, and I seriously doubt that there are more than a handful.  For those few families with severe financial need, the scholarships are not "free."  I am told that those families are expected to "earn" their scholarships by participating in fundraising events, such as having their kids sell lemonade on the street.
> 
> All clubs must be financially responsible, or they will not survive.  I'm not saying there is anything wrong with expecting families to earn their scholarships.  What I am saying is that Tudela FC is no better than others when it comes to offering its services to "the poor."


Dude. "The poor"? "Inner city"? wtf???


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

C.A.M. said:


> Riled up at U11?  They are calm and matured in comparison to U8. I'm not joking.


LOL.  That's soooo true!!!   I am going on my second stint of youth soccer after taking my older kids from u8 to u15.  I have an 8 year old and starting all over again.   It's funny to see how parents go nuts on a U8 game by name calling the refs, spewing hatred towards the other teams, and then going postal on their little star player when they had a bad game after they have been playing great for the entire season. 

To me club soccer =  Spending time exercising, learning to be disciplined, learn to be competitive, making friends,  and keeping them away from doing nothing at home.   If my child somehow becomes a freak soccer player by the time she is 14, then maybe  she has a chance at scholarships.

In regards to CONTROL FREAK's post of $3,000 a year.  I am paying half of that fee and compared to other sports, $3k is not bad.  Hockey is like $7k, Volleyball is like $4k,  Dance has to be close to $3k.   Even Tae Kwan Do is $2k a year and it's not even a sport in High School.


----------



## ajaxahi

toucan said:


> Not trying to kill your weekend.  And I have nothing against your club, which had a very successful first year.  But one of the posters was suggesting that the Club was funding "low income inner city" kids, as though Tudela FC was particularly philanthropic in its outlook.  I have a lot of respect for what your club is doing on the field.
> 
> But your club is *not* philanthropic, and your club is *not* really funding a whole lot of "low income inner city" kids.  I'm not saying you should be philanthropic, nor that you should be funding anybody.  But I have to roll my eyes when you claim you are "reaching out to underserved communities and bringing in girls who are too often left behind by the club system."  I know who your clientele is, and while there are a few players in the club from "underserved communities," the percentage is *less* than what you will find at any other local club.
> 
> I believe your base fee is in the neighborhood of $2500+, not including the team fees, and not including the more-or-less mandatory trip to Indiana to play against the founding Tudela FC.  All in, it costs $3,000-$4,000 for most Tudela players for each year.  Now, we aren't talking about older players on ECNL or Academy teams playing in important tournaments all over the country.  We are talking about small-side bronze and silver CSL teams playing in local tournaments.  Just so you know, those fees are not really "in line" with the fees of most other clubs; they are near the very, very top.  It's no wonder your kids are given the opportunity to sell coffee and lemonade on street corners to help pay for their team fees.
> 
> Now, as far as your own comments about accepting the "financial burden" of funding all of those low-income inner city kids who cannot afford to pay "full fees," I call BS.  Your base fees are so high that offering partial scholarships here and there means that your club is still charging high fees.  You argue that 30% of your players receive partial financial assistance, and you seem to think that is a high amount.  Just so you know, Tudela is nothing special in this department; almost *every *local club gives about 30% of its players some form of scholarship.
> 
> Look, I like your club, and I like the people in your club.  I even stood up for your club earlier on this board.  I make no judgment as to the propriety of  your club's fee structure.  If you're bringing in a ton of money, then more power to you.
> 
> But please don't try to hose the forum with talk about how your club is doing its all to bring soccer to the underprivileged.  That would be inconsistent with the truth.


Aw come on Toucan, with this late night screed now you just seem like a petty, bitter representative of a competing club, and just lost a lot of credibility in my eyes. You are mostly taking issue not with the actual representative of Tudela FC, but with some anonymous poster named Stu Pitt. And I call a big BS on your claim that every local club gives scholarships to 30% of its players. My daughter plays for LAGSB but I am interested in this thread because I have a lot of respect for Tudela FC’s mission and what they have been able to accomplish. What club are YOU with? I want to know where to send the good players I know who could use some financial assistance.


----------



## KJR

toucan said:


> Not trying to kill your weekend.  And I have nothing against your club, which had a very successful first year.  But one of the posters was suggesting that the Club was funding "low income inner city" kids, as though Tudela FC was particularly philanthropic in its outlook.  I have a lot of respect for what your club is doing on the field.
> 
> But your club is *not* philanthropic, and your club is *not* really funding a whole lot of "low income inner city" kids.  I'm not saying you should be philanthropic, nor that you should be funding anybody.  But I have to roll my eyes when you claim you are "reaching out to underserved communities and bringing in girls who are too often left behind by the club system."  I know who your clientele is, and while there are a few players in the club from "underserved communities," the percentage is *less* than what you will find at any other local club.
> 
> I believe your base fee is in the neighborhood of $2500+, not including the team fees, and not including the more-or-less mandatory trip to Indiana to play against the founding Tudela FC.  All in, it costs $3,000-$4,000 for most Tudela players for each year.  Now, we aren't talking about older players on ECNL or Academy teams playing in important tournaments all over the country.  We are talking about small-side bronze and silver CSL teams playing in local tournaments.  Just so you know, those fees are not really "in line" with the fees of most other clubs; they are near the very, very top.  It's no wonder your kids are given the opportunity to sell coffee and lemonade on street corners to help pay for their team fees.
> 
> Now, as far as your own comments about accepting the "financial burden" of funding all of those low-income inner city kids who cannot afford to pay "full fees," I call BS.  Your base fees are so high that offering partial scholarships here and there means that your club is still charging high fees.  You argue that 30% of your players receive partial financial assistance, and you seem to think that is a high amount.  Just so you know, Tudela is nothing special in this department; almost *every *local club gives about 30% of its players some form of scholarship.
> 
> Look, I like your club, and I like the people in your club.  I even stood up for your club earlier on this board.  I make no judgment as to the propriety of  your club's fee structure.  If you're bringing in a ton of money, then more power to you.
> 
> But please don't try to hose the forum with talk about how your club is doing its all to bring soccer to the underprivileged.  That would be inconsistent with the truth.


Um, thank you for your support?

There's only so much anonymous rock throwing I can deflect, and this thread has to be getting dull for everyone else. But you started out by declaring, with apparent insider knowledge, that we give financial assistance to only a "handful" of families. When I told you the number was actually 30% of our club, you just rolled with it, turned on bold and italics, and announced that "almost every local club" does that. So... are you retracting your first statement? And will you retract your second? Because that's not true, either.

Again, I don't know who you are, and you seem to know some things about our club; but you clearly don't know everything, and the gap is an important one. It's what lets you say you "like" us so much that you won't judge us for "bringing in a ton of money." It's what lets you call me, several times, a liar. With friends like that, etc.

The club exists because Jacob Tudela is an incredible coach with a desire to make great soccer training accessible to as many girls as possible. He's not the only director who feels that way; we're not the only club with that mission. But set your cynicism aside and consider the possibility that we mean it. Yes, it costs a lot of money to compete in club sports -- that sucks! There's a whole "pay to play" conversation out there that you may be aware of. Having been a part of clubs that exemplify the worst end of the model, I wanted to help build something on the better side. If we can't break pay to play, we can bend it.

Or we can throw rocks. How 'bout this: you worry about your club, whatever it is, and I'll worry about mine. I only got on this thread because someone was spreading some seriously defamatory bullshit, and I wanted to clarify a few things. I appreciated your earlier comments in defense of what we're doing; you probably should have left it at that.

Now get me off this girls DA board.


----------



## FilpoFutbol9

toucan said:


> Not trying to be petty.  In fact, most of what I said about Tudela FC was positive.  I praised their G2007 team and said it earned my respect.  I praised Tudela FC successful first year.  I said I liked the club and the people in it.  I have not said a negative thing about the club, nor any person involved in it.  I believed all those things when I wrote them, and still do.
> 
> Yes, you are correct that I was responding to an "anonymous" poster named Stu Pitt.  Just like I am now responding to an "anonymous" poster named ajaxahi.  Stu Pitt suggested that Tudela FC was funding a load of underprivileged and  inner-city players.  Later, KJR doubled down on that, stating that the Club was taking on the "financial burden" of reaching out to those players, "because its what we're about."  It is only on that claim where I call BS.
> 
> My last responses stated facts supporting my opinion that - despite other areas where Tudela is doing well - it is not anymore "philanthropic" than any other clubs.  You call me a bitter competitor, but I supplied supporting facts which you did not dispute.  You supplied none of your own.
> 
> The facts provided were (1) the very high costs Tudela charges, ($2,500+ before team fees), (2) the fact that Tudela FC  kids are raising money at lemonade stands, (3) the fact that most clubs give at least as much in scholarships as Tudela FC, and (4) the fact that I personally know much of the clientele at Tudela FC.
> 
> If you would like to know more facts, then we can look at competitor clubs directly in Tudela FC's neighborhood.  LAUFA and Hollywood FC are the two closest clubs to Tudela FC.  There are positive and negative things to say about both clubs.  But pertinent to this conversation, both have significantly higher scholarship ratios than Tudela, and since both charge significantly less than Tudela, their scholarships make a bigger difference.  Neither club has its kids selling coffee and lemonade on street corners in order to afford their team fees.  (Not that there is anything wrong with doing so, but it is a bit cringeworthy.)
> 
> Although my club was bracketed with some of Tudela FC's teams, we are not in the same recruiting neighborhood, and do not compete for the same players.  As to my own club, our club fees are about $1,500, and our team fees are about $500 per year.  I personally spoke with all parents and personally negotiated all contracts for all the girls in the club so far (over 70 so far).  The club scholarships awarded amounted to 29.6% of fee revenue.  On the boys' side, the scholarships are higher, as is true for most clubs.
> 
> Let me repeat my bottom line.
> 
> I respect Tudela FC;
> I like the people at Tudela FC;
> I have no problem with Tudela FC charging any amount of money the market will bear;
> I don't accept Tudela FC's claims as they relate to reaching out to the poor and underprivileged.


LAUFA! I heard Rocky charges five figures for spots on his "academy" team.


----------



## coachsamy

Am I reading reading this right that people are arguing about how to spend or where to spend 2k + on club soccer? I'm just glad that I'd spent somewhere around 4k total in my DD's entire 11 year playing time.


----------



## KJR

"I have to roll my eyes," "I call BS," "that would be inconsistent with the truth" -- but "chill, dude, I'm not calling you a liar!"

General life lesson: lack of response doesn't imply agreement. I didn't give you a point by point rebuttal because I don't know you, and I don't need to sell our club to you. A lot of your numbers are wrong, and you may mean well, but your framing is borderline offensive. But it sounds like you're trying to do good things at your club -- maybe you should say the name so people can check it out! There are a lot of girls who want to play good club soccer, so the more the merrier.

Best of luck to you and CLUB TK.


----------



## jose

rainbow_unicorn said:


> ALERT!!  Your kid will get cut if you being a pain in the ass outweighs the contribution that your kid brings to the team.


From U8 to English premier that Applies aswell  if the player is bigger pain in the butt or being a distraction outweighs the clubs ability to make money.


----------



## LASTMAN14

While the debate of this thread has gone on the Dude who started this thread has disappeared. What a dick!


----------



## Zdrone

jose said:


> From U8 to English premier that Applies aswell  if the player is bigger pain in the butt or being a distraction outweighs the clubs ability to make money.


Not necessarily disagreeing but where does Lavar and Lonzo Ball fit in here?


----------



## jose

Zdrone said:


> Not necessarily disagreeing but where does Lavar and Lonzo Ball fit in here?


that clown is the poster child.  hes coaching his kids in a euro league. How does that happen?


----------



## LASTMAN14

jose said:


> that clown is the poster child.  hes coaching his kids in a euro league. How does that happen?


He’s the club sponsor. Big Baller.


----------



## jose

LASTMAN14 said:


> He’s the club sponsor. Big Baller.


ya i know.  he is the nightmare parent.  could you image having to be a coach of his kids?  And sponsoring the league, that should say it all. I dont see pepsi coaching any teams


----------



## Control Freak

You all can keep ranting away about useless stuff and to each his own.. but at the end of the day the bottom line is for me personally I'm not paying money for control freak political agendas and other bullshit.


----------



## TFCdad

This thread is disgusting and I can’t believe it hasn’t been taken down yet. 

I’m a parent on the TFC Club, which we started over a year ago after a discouraging experience with our previous club that included practicing on fields without goals, practicing in the dark, practicing on fields with hard concrete turf that was going to take out someone’s knee if we didn’t get off it, having games get cancelled because of “field availability” (translation: the boys needed it), and being treated like second class citizens because that particular club funneled its resources/attention/money to the boys teams (and yes, I’m leaving out the shadier stuff). When we launched the club, we had to deal with other clubs trying to block us and even calling in favors to board members to prevent us from joining CalSouth. What a country... if you’re spending your time trying to undermine the chance of girls 12 and under to play soccer, you need to re-evaluate things. But that’s what was happening and thankfully we fended that off, too.

One year later we have a thriving club with a caring coach and active parents who bought in to everything we’re doing. The culture is a big part of what we’re trying to build and it only takes a couple of parents to undermine it -you know, like any parent who seems irrational before they’ve even joined the team, blows it for their kid, then proves their character by posting some slander on a board like this one. (And you wonder why we didn’t want him involved with our club.) It certainly didn’t warrant an “alert” thread - which is something that should be reserved for coaches who threaten kids or parents, abuse them, steal money or break the rules. Shame on that guy.

Then another poster comes in and posts erroneous information about our scholarship kids, our Indiana camp and other stuff to undermine our club for this small community for whatever reason. I won’t even dignify that stuff other to say that anyone who spends time, anonymously, trashing someone else’s club with facts that they KNOW are wrong is obviously battling their own demons (or has an agenda, or both). Thank God this board doesn’t have any real reach, but still, I’m dumbfounded that this stuff just gets to stay on this board when it was designed to be recklessly damaging ... what’s the point of even having moderators? 

Thanks to everyone who stuck up for us. Our goal from Day One was to build an all-girls club that drew kids from the Hollywood area, the valley and downtown LA. Now we have kids who drive an hour or more just to play with us and train with us. It’s a good thing, not a bad thing. We have a great coach who cares about his kids and feels strongly that he could build a team around families who can pay and families who can’t. It worked. It’s actually an awesome story, and all of our teams play with a distinct possession/attack style that’s different from all the kickball crap that dominates SoCal soccer and plagues US soccer as a whole. I’m not saying it’s better, just saying that it stands out in its own way. 

This post was not designed to promote our club - we have more than enough kids now. We’re fine. But watching a couple of losers slander what we’re doing, under the cloak of anonymity, is absolutely reprehensible. You should take the thread down. Everyone on this board pretends to care about soccer - this is wrong, period, end of story, and almost all of you know it. Take the thread down.


----------



## ajaxahi

Control Freak said:


> I'm not paying money for control freak political agendas and other bullshit.


No you’re not because you got cut!


----------



## jose

TFCdad said:


> This thread is disgusting and I can’t believe it hasn’t been taken down yet.
> 
> I’m a parent on the TFC Club, which we started over a year ago after a discouraging experience with our previous club that included practicing on fields without goals, practicing in the dark, practicing on fields with hard concrete turf that was going to take out someone’s knee if we didn’t get off it, having games get cancelled because of “field availability” (translation: the boys needed it), and being treated like second class citizens because that particular club funneled its resources/attention/money to the boys teams (and yes, I’m leaving out the shadier stuff). When we launched the club, we had to deal with other clubs trying to block us and even calling in favors to board members to prevent us from joining CalSouth. What a country... if you’re spending your time trying to undermine the chance of girls 12 and under to play soccer, you need to re-evaluate things. But that’s what was happening and thankfully we fended that off, too.
> 
> One year later we have a thriving club with a caring coach and active parents who bought in to everything we’re doing. The culture is a big part of what we’re trying to build and it only takes a couple of parents to undermine it -you know, like any parent who seems irrational before they’ve even joined the team, blows it for their kid, then proves their character by posting some slander on a board like this one. (And you wonder why we didn’t want him involved with our club.) It certainly didn’t warrant an “alert” thread - which is something that should be reserved for coaches who threaten kids or parents, abuse them, steal money or break the rules. Shame on that guy.
> 
> Then another poster comes in and posts erroneous information about our scholarship kids, our Indiana camp and other stuff to undermine our club for this small community for whatever reason. I won’t even dignify that stuff other to say that anyone who spends time, anonymously, trashing someone else’s club with facts that they KNOW are wrong is obviously battling their own demons (or has an agenda, or both). Thank God this board doesn’t have any real reach, but still, I’m dumbfounded that this stuff just gets to stay on this board when it was designed to be recklessly damaging ... what’s the point of even having moderators?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who stuck up for us. Our goal from Day One was to build an all-girls club that drew kids from the Hollywood area, the valley and downtown LA. Now we have kids who drive an hour or more just to play with us and train with us. It’s a good thing, not a bad thing. We have a great coach who cares about his kids and feels strongly that he could build a team around families who can pay and families who can’t. It worked. It’s actually an awesome story, and all of our teams play with a distinct possession/attack style that’s different from all the kickball crap that dominates SoCal soccer and plagues US soccer as a whole. I’m not saying it’s better, just saying that it stands out in its own way.
> 
> This post was not designed to promote our club - we have more than enough kids now. We’re fine. But watching a couple of losers slander what we’re doing, under the cloak of anonymity, is absolutely reprehensible. You should take the thread down. Everyone on this board pretends to care about soccer - this is wrong, period, end of story, and almost all of you know it. Take the thread down.


I think the thread should stay up. Some people haven't had a chance to give this guy a smackdown yet.  I'll let you in on a secret. When someone joins the forum then proceeds to rant about whatever their beef is on their first post, the people that have been part of this for many, many years laugh. They see right through it and proceed to rip them an a$$. Just like what happened to this individual.  Although someone from the club got on and eloquently defended the club, it wasn't necessary.  Everyone already saw through this guy. Most realized he's mad because his kid got cut or the club didn't want to do it his way. 
 It looks like you are new too. Yes, you are peeved and this parent (there is one at every club) but you don't need to rant either.  I remember when the club advertised on here last year. Every post I saw was positive and wished them well. Personally I think its awesome they have a club in the area to cater to girls. Good luck to the club I hope it gets stronger every year


----------



## GKDad65

Wow, Kool-Aid for everyone!


----------



## Chalklines

Wash, rinse, repeat 

Same story all the time from disgruntled parents. Every club has a  clown like like this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

KJR said:


> Man, you people are killing my weekend.
> 
> *We have no problem with families who can afford the full fees -- and yes, we have a lot who are comfortably able to do so. They're great families with great kids. We could make a lot more money if we just pulled from those neighborhoods, if we didn't reach out to underserved communities and bring in girls who are too often left behind by the club system. But those are also great families with great kids.*
> 
> We want them all. We want to make our playing field as level as we can. It puts a bigger financial burden on us as a club, but it's what we're about, and as the club President I'll get on a soapbox any day (or a Sunday night) to defend our project.
> 
> 'Night, everyone!


You have got to be fricking kidding me.


----------



## jsmaxwell

Nice post. You should consider a career in media.



TFCdad said:


> This thread is disgusting and I can’t believe it hasn’t been taken down yet.
> 
> I’m a parent on the TFC Club, which we started over a year ago after a discouraging experience with our previous club that included practicing on fields without goals, practicing in the dark, practicing on fields with hard concrete turf that was going to take out someone’s knee if we didn’t get off it, having games get cancelled because of “field availability” (translation: the boys needed it), and being treated like second class citizens because that particular club funneled its resources/attention/money to the boys teams (and yes, I’m leaving out the shadier stuff). When we launched the club, we had to deal with other clubs trying to block us and even calling in favors to board members to prevent us from joining CalSouth. What a country... if you’re spending your time trying to undermine the chance of girls 12 and under to play soccer, you need to re-evaluate things. But that’s what was happening and thankfully we fended that off, too.
> 
> One year later we have a thriving club with a caring coach and active parents who bought in to everything we’re doing. The culture is a big part of what we’re trying to build and it only takes a couple of parents to undermine it -you know, like any parent who seems irrational before they’ve even joined the team, blows it for their kid, then proves their character by posting some slander on a board like this one. (And you wonder why we didn’t want him involved with our club.) It certainly didn’t warrant an “alert” thread - which is something that should be reserved for coaches who threaten kids or parents, abuse them, steal money or break the rules. Shame on that guy.
> 
> Then another poster comes in and posts erroneous information about our scholarship kids, our Indiana camp and other stuff to undermine our club for this small community for whatever reason. I won’t even dignify that stuff other to say that anyone who spends time, anonymously, trashing someone else’s club with facts that they KNOW are wrong is obviously battling their own demons (or has an agenda, or both). Thank God this board doesn’t have any real reach, but still, I’m dumbfounded that this stuff just gets to stay on this board when it was designed to be recklessly damaging ... what’s the point of even having moderators?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who stuck up for us. Our goal from Day One was to build an all-girls club that drew kids from the Hollywood area, the valley and downtown LA. Now we have kids who drive an hour or more just to play with us and train with us. It’s a good thing, not a bad thing. We have a great coach who cares about his kids and feels strongly that he could build a team around families who can pay and families who can’t. It worked. It’s actually an awesome story, and all of our teams play with a distinct possession/attack style that’s different from all the kickball crap that dominates SoCal soccer and plagues US soccer as a whole. I’m not saying it’s better, just saying that it stands out in its own way.
> 
> This post was not designed to promote our club - we have more than enough kids now. We’re fine. But watching a couple of losers slander what we’re doing, under the cloak of anonymity, is absolutely reprehensible. You should take the thread down. Everyone on this board pretends to care about soccer - this is wrong, period, end of story, and almost all of you know it. Take the thread down.


----------



## futboldad1

jsmaxwell said:


> Nice post. You should consider a career in media.


By media do you mean PR/Marketing?


----------



## jsmaxwell

futboldad1 said:


> By media do you mean PR/Marketing?


No. I think he should start a website and podcast network.


----------



## coachrefparent

I skimmed this thread, but did I read it right that this guy named the club after himself?
What Premier League team did he play for?


----------



## espola

coachrefparent said:


> I skimmed this thread, but did I read it right that this guy named the club after himself?
> What Premier League team did he play for?


It happens.  The founder of DMS11 is Dan Metcalf.


----------



## Zvezdas

espola said:


> It happens.  The founder of DMS11 is Dan Metcalf.


DMS11 stands for Discipline-Motivation-Success...


----------



## espola

Zvezdas said:


> DMS11 stands for Discipline-Motivation-Success...


When we played them 10 or so years ago it was Dan Metcalf Socccer.


----------



## Zvezdas

I know Dan personally and it was never Dan Metacalf Soccer hahahahahaha!


----------



## espola

Zvezdas said:


> I know Dan personally and it was never Dan Metacalf Soccer hahahahahaha!


Marketing.


----------



## SimpleSoccer

Officially DMS stood for ‘Discipline Motivation Success’, it was just a happy coincidence that they are his initials as well


----------



## Dummy

espola said:


> It happens.  The founder of DMS11 is Dan Metcalf.


Same with Soccer Life Academy.  The founder is Sal Lopez.


----------



## espola

SimpleSoccer said:


> Officially DMS stood for ‘Discipline Motivation Success’, it was just a happy coincidence that they are his initials as well


Right.  I thought it was because he is famous --

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0018351/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cr277


----------



## Not_that_Serious

TFCdad said:


> This thread is disgusting and I can’t believe it hasn’t been taken down yet.
> 
> I’m a parent on the TFC Club, which we started over a year ago after a discouraging experience with our previous club that included practicing on fields without goals, practicing in the dark, practicing on fields with hard concrete turf that was going to take out someone’s knee if we didn’t get off it, having games get cancelled because of “field availability” (translation: the boys needed it), and being treated like second class citizens because that particular club funneled its resources/attention/money to the boys teams (and yes, I’m leaving out the shadier stuff). When we launched the club, we had to deal with other clubs trying to block us and even calling in favors to board members to prevent us from joining CalSouth. What a country... if you’re spending your time trying to undermine the chance of girls 12 and under to play soccer, you need to re-evaluate things. But that’s what was happening and thankfully we fended that off, too.
> 
> One year later we have a thriving club with a caring coach and active parents who bought in to everything we’re doing. The culture is a big part of what we’re trying to build and it only takes a couple of parents to undermine it -you know, like any parent who seems irrational before they’ve even joined the team, blows it for their kid, then proves their character by posting some slander on a board like this one. (And you wonder why we didn’t want him involved with our club.) It certainly didn’t warrant an “alert” thread - which is something that should be reserved for coaches who threaten kids or parents, abuse them, steal money or break the rules. Shame on that guy.
> 
> Then another poster comes in and posts erroneous information about our scholarship kids, our Indiana camp and other stuff to undermine our club for this small community for whatever reason. I won’t even dignify that stuff other to say that anyone who spends time, anonymously, trashing someone else’s club with facts that they KNOW are wrong is obviously battling their own demons (or has an agenda, or both). Thank God this board doesn’t have any real reach, but still, I’m dumbfounded that this stuff just gets to stay on this board when it was designed to be recklessly damaging ... what’s the point of even having moderators?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who stuck up for us. Our goal from Day One was to build an all-girls club that drew kids from the Hollywood area, the valley and downtown LA. Now we have kids who drive an hour or more just to play with us and train with us. It’s a good thing, not a bad thing. We have a great coach who cares about his kids and feels strongly that he could build a team around families who can pay and families who can’t. It worked. It’s actually an awesome story, and all of our teams play with a distinct possession/attack style that’s different from all the kickball crap that dominates SoCal soccer and plagues US soccer as a whole. I’m not saying it’s better, just saying that it stands out in its own way.
> 
> This post was not designed to promote our club - we have more than enough kids now. We’re fine. But watching a couple of losers slander what we’re doing, under the cloak of anonymity, is absolutely reprehensible. You should take the thread down. Everyone on this board pretends to care about soccer - this is wrong, period, end of story, and almost all of you know it. Take the thread down.


You dont delete things like this. Its actually pretty informative for new parents/guardians getting into club soccer. Shows the craziness of folks. You get similar replies all over the board about parents TELLING coaches and docs how to do their jobs. You get people who back the parent (customer) and some who back the admin. The response from the club was a good response. Coaches, Team Managers, Club Presidents and DOCs deal with this type of attitude all the time - and as others have mentioned, usually due to kids not playing preferred position, not making a certain team, thinking they know more about tactics then coaches or parents watching a different game than everyone else.


----------



## espola

A different thread has been locked allegedly because it criticizes a coach by name, resulting in 

(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)​
where one would expect a tag for a Reply.  

However, this thread, with a coach's name in the title, survives intact.


----------



## Fact

espola said:


> A different thread has been locked allegedly because it criticizes a coach by name, resulting in
> 
> (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)​
> where one would expect a tag for a Reply.
> 
> However, this thread, with a coach's name in the title, survives intact.


Actually on the thread that you mention, at 10:41 am, right as Dominic said he was now monitoring the thread, he removed one of my posts stating "don't use names and assume."  But the only names I used were poster names not real people's names and just made reference to the Surf supporter alts that many of us believe is the same person.  Then a couple hours later is was locked?  My question would be why does MakeADump call people out by their real names and state that they are pediphiles and get away with it.  In honesty just looking for clarification.


----------



## Not_that_Serious

You guys make gd points. Guess if i were the coach id want it removed.

Guys like Paul Caligiuri lucked out by having an entire board getting wiped out.


----------



## Monkey

Not_that_Serious said:


> You guys make gd points. Guess if i were the coach id want it removed.
> 
> Guys like Paul Caligiuri lucked out by having an entire board getting wiped out.


Before my time here but I thought it had something to do with Surf????


----------



## Not_that_Serious

Monkey said:


> Before my time here but I thought it had something to do with Surf????


Im sure it was but Paul got a solid with the board missing. No one could troll him to death with socalsoccer links on twitter to battle the nonsense he was spewing


----------



## changethegame

jose said:


> I think the thread should stay up. Some people haven't had a chance to give this guy a smackdown yet.  I'll let you in on a secret. When someone joins the forum then proceeds to rant about whatever their beef is on their first post, the people that have been part of this for many, many years laugh. They see right through it and proceed to rip them an a$$. Just like what happened to this individual.  Although someone from the club got on and eloquently defended the club, it wasn't necessary.  Everyone already saw through this guy. Most realized he's mad because his kid got cut or the club didn't want to do it his way.
> It looks like you are new too. Yes, you are peeved and this parent (there is one at every club) but you don't need to rant either.  I remember when the club advertised on here last year. Every post I saw was positive and wished them well. Personally I think its awesome they have a club in the area to cater to girls. Good luck to the club I hope it gets stronger every year


You can leave a review of the club and coach here. Potential players may benefit.

http://www.rateclubsoccersocal.com/


----------



## push_up

Fact said:


> Actually on the thread that you mention, at 10:41 am, right as Dominic said he was now monitoring the thread, he removed one of my posts stating "don't use names and assume."  But the only names I used were poster names not real people's names and just made reference to the Surf supporter alts that many of us believe is the same person.  Then a couple hours later is was locked?  My question would be why does MakeADump call people out by their real names and state that they are pediphiles and get away with it.  In honesty just looking for clarification.


I think MAP has called a certain poster by name at least three times and identified him/her a pediphile more than a dozen times and nothing happens.  I would like an answer to this as well.


----------

